# Choice down to two countries



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Hi everyone
Well we have narrowed our choice of country down to two with Cyprus looking the more likely thanks to Veronica.
Next step is sorting things out there and doing things in advance like opening bank accounts, finding an agent with plenty of rental to start with as we do want to buy. As I understand it you can get a 80% mortgage for 25 years? regardless of age it is based on your ability to pay. Also I would like to know if there is a credit scoring system as in the UK I am told everyone is assumed to have good credit unless the bank says otherwise i.e. you miss house payment or overspend. I think it is important to know as if you just arrive in the UK it is very difficult to get credit (and a mortgage is credit) because you do not have credit it is the same if you move house as until you are on the voters register it is almost impossible to get even something as simple as a phone on contract.
Has anyone any advice, comments, suggestions, knowledge on how things work.
Thank Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Hi everyone
> Well we have narrowed our choice of country down to two with Cyprus looking the more likely thanks to Veronica.
> Next step is sorting things out there and doing things in advance like opening bank accounts, finding an agent with plenty of rental to start with as we do want to buy. As I understand it you can get a 80% mortgage for 25 years? regardless of age it is based on your ability to pay. Also I would like to know if there is a credit scoring system as in the UK I am told everyone is assumed to have good credit unless the bank says otherwise i.e. you miss house payment or overspend. I think it is important to know as if you just arrive in the UK it is very difficult to get credit (and a mortgage is credit) because you do not have credit it is the same if you move house as until you are on the voters register it is almost impossible to get even something as simple as a phone on contract.
> Has anyone any advice, comments, suggestions, knowledge on how things work.
> Thank Chris


The important thing as far as the banks here are concerned is your ability to repay the mortgage.
At the moment most banks will only give up to 70% mortgage although some developers can get 80% mortgages for their clients.
The bank of Greece is now giving sterling mortgages which are much lower interest for anyone who is earning in sterling. This means that the exchange rate does not affect payments.
If you miss a payment or two on your mortgage the banks dont immediately jump down your throat and threaten foreclosure.
We actually asked our bank manager once what happens if we had a lean spell and were unable to pay our mortgage.
His answer was 'why would we want your house? We do not sell houses.'

We know of someone who is over a year behind with their mortgage. They are unalbe to pay and are trying to sell. The bank has told them they will wait for them to sell it and then they can pay off the mortgage. The do put some interest on of course.

Sorry I digress, getting back to your question. The main thing is having proof that you can repay the mortgage. 


Regards Veronica


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

So I gather Cyprus is very laid back as with other things when it come to finances I often look back on the days people here were trusted - you know the little corner shop would say drop it in tomorrow if you had not got enough money on you - not the case any more - here it is just pressure all the time and I cannot wait to leave and relax.
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Thank you Veronica I am going to be relying on you to help find a rental possibly initially and then something to buy. So I gather Cyprus is very laid back as with other things when it come to finances I often look back on the days people here were trusted - you know the little corner shop would say drop it in tomorrow if you had not got enough money on you - not the case any more - here it is just pressure all the time and I cannot wait to leave and relax.
> Chris


We have a little local supermarket we use quite a bit and my hubby once went in to get some bits and bobs and then realsied he had left his wallet at home.
They said 'no problem come any pay us another day"
Of course you would not get that in the big supermarkets but the small ones are still like that if they know you.

I love this place


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We have a little local supermarket we use quite a bit and my hubby once went in to get some bits and bobs and then realsied he had left his wallet at home.
> They said 'no problem come any pay us another day"
> Of course you would not get that in the big supermarkets but the small ones are still like that if they know you.
> 
> I love this place


As you know I have a business here and on Sunday a lady came in and did not have quite enough money to et all she wanted and I was tempted t osay bring it in during the week and let her have the goods unfortunately my gut is I would never have seen her again which is just such a pity things have come to that over here.

Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> As you know I have a business here and on Sunday a lady came in and did not have quite enough money to et all she wanted and I was tempted t osay bring it in during the week and let her have the goods unfortunately my gut is I would never have seen her again which is just such a pity things have come to that over here.
> 
> Chris


This is typical of so many places these days. It is hard to trust anyone and unfortunately since we moved here we have found that it is our own countrymen who are the least trustworthy
We have been ripped off by several Brits since living here but only by one Cypriot.
On the whole we have found the locals, while having a very laid back and often annoying attitude they are honest and also at times too trusting.
I am sure that there will be people who have had negative experiences but we have found that if you treat the locals right they will treat you right.

Veronica


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> This is typical of so many places these days. It is hard to trust anyone and unfortunately since we moved here we have found that it is our own countrymen who are the least trustworthy
> We have been ripped off by several Brits since living here but only by one Cypriot.
> On the whole we have found the locals, while having a very laid back and often annoying attitude they are honest and also at times too trusting.
> I am sure that there will be people who have had negative experiences but we have found that if you treat the locals right they will treat you right.
> ...


My friend John who is coming with me (we decided 6 years ago to retire together) is a very traditional gentleman who would embrase that sentiment. It is very difficult for us as he lives near Birmingham and I live in Swansea so we only meet for dinner once every 6 weeks. So sorting things out is very different from being partners or a couple but we have always enjoyed each others company and think friendship will be great in our 'twilight' years  although neither of us are ready to be put out to pasture. We both share the dream of living with the locals, like the locals and embrasing the different culture. All I have read and been told says Cyprus will be wonderful.
Chris


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> This is typical of so many places these days. It is hard to trust anyone and unfortunately since we moved here we have found that it is our own countrymen who are the least trustworthy
> We have been ripped off by several Brits since living here but only by one Cypriot.
> On the whole we have found the locals, while having a very laid back and often annoying attitude they are honest and also at times too trusting.
> I am sure that there will be people who have had negative experiences but we have found that if you treat the locals right they will treat you right.
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more Veronica.

When I came here I was warned about the locals and how they will always try to rip you off but my experience has been that I am more wary of many of the expats who live here than I am of the locals.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

lakelander said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Veronica.
> 
> When I came here I was warned about the locals and how they will always try to rip you off but my experience has been that I am more wary of many of the expats who live here than I am of the locals.


Did you learn the language before you moved over there? I want to learn it and but I am really bad at learning languages from a distance when I lived in Teneriff I could converse in Spanish but forgot most when I got home again but a visit to Barcelona last showed me I picked it up again very easily. The same appples to French how hard is Greek to pick up -I have never mastered Welsh in fact I struggle to pronounce where I live

Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> Did you learn the language before you moved over there? I want to learn it and but I am really bad at learning languages from a distance when I lived in Teneriff I could converse in Spanish but forgot most when I got home again but a visit to Barcelona last showed me I picked it up again very easily. The same appples to French how hard is Greek to pick up -I have never mastered Welsh in fact I struggle to pronounce where I live
> 
> Chris


I usually find other languages very easy to pick up but Greek is a different matter altogether.
I have managed to learn some of the basics and niceties but learning to speak much more than that is not easy.


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

I should clarify that when I referred to "here" in my previous post, I meant Ukraine where I currently live not Cyprus where I plan to live.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I usually find other languages very easy to pick up but Greek is a different matter altogether.
> I have manged to learn some of the basics and niceties but learning to speak much more than that is not easy.



I can 'sign' as in British Sign Language so hopefully they play charards as it looks like that will be my communication however I find beer, vino, etc to be universal do many Greek people speak English?

Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> I can 'sign' as in British Sign Language so hopefully they play charards as it looks like that will be my communication however I find beer, vino, etc to be universal do many Greek people speak English?
> 
> Chris


The vast majority of Cypriots do speak english and this is another reason why learning Greek is not easy.
Also in many bars and restaurants the waiters etc are eastern europeans who speak english.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The vast majority of Cypriots do speak english and this is another reason why learning Greek is not easy.
> Also in many bars and restaurants the waiters etc are eastern europeans who speak english.


Well so long as I can eat drink and be merry I'll be happy:clap2:
Chris


----------

